# Polizei greift ein: Mega-Zoff bei Sarah Engels & Pietro Lombardi



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2012)

​
Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr: Das DSDS-Traumpaar der vergangenen Staffel, Pietro Lombardi (19) und Sarah Engels (19), hat sich einen handfesten Streit geliefert. Die beiden stritten sich so lautstark, dass sogar die Polizei anrücken musste. Aber nun ganz von vorne:

Das Paar war auf einem Spielplatz in Hürth unterwegs und geriet dort aneinander. Sie beschimpften sich lautstark und es wurde sogar ordentlich geschubst. Das Szenario ging soweit, dass besorgte Passanten die Polizei alarmierten, die kurzerhand anrückte, um die Streithähne zu beruhigen.

Die Beamten konnten die Sänger auch schnell auseinanderbringen, sodass eine ärztliche Behandlung nicht nötig war, so Polizeisprecher Anton Hamacher laut Bild. „Die beiden hatten sich verbal und handgreiflich in die Haare gekriegt, aber es war nichts Dramatisches“, wird er zitiert.

Dennoch klingt dieser Vorfall ziemlich besorgniserregend, schließlich bekamen sich die beiden 19-Jährigen nicht in ihren eigenen Vierwänden in die Haare, sondern in aller Öffentlichkeit. Glücklicherweise verzichteten beide schriftlich auf einen Strafantrag gegen ihren Partner und so bleibt der Streit juristisch ohne Folgen.

Naht hier etwa das Liebes-Aus oder war es ein ganz normaler Zoff unter Verliebten?
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Sachse (11 Apr. 2012)

zwei spatzen-hirnchen untereinander, ich mach schon mal das Popcorn fertig


----------



## Q (12 Apr. 2012)

eine Casting-Show ändert weder die Herkunft noch das eigene Wesen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Apr. 2012)

der_sachse schrieb:


> zwei spatzen-hirnchen untereinander, ich mach schon mal das Popcorn fertig



Was soll ich da noch sagen ausser, Süüüüss ist sie ja


----------



## Max100 (12 Apr. 2012)

wenn ich gemein wäre würde ich sagen: halt Proleten


----------



## hoppel (12 Apr. 2012)

Ja ja die Sonderschüler


----------



## comatron (13 Apr. 2012)

Schade, dass da immer jemand ist, der glaubt, eingreifen zu müssen.


----------



## tommie3 (16 Apr. 2012)

Pack schlägt sich pack verträgt sich


----------



## Siebenstein (8 Sep. 2014)

na ja dass die immer noch zussamen sind


----------



## stadtbote (24 Dez. 2016)

Dumm f.... gut.


----------

